# dwarf four leaf clover



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i got some of these today and was reading where u have to trim them, because they are grown emersed, so they can start growing the leaves submerged. ( or something like that) my question (dont laugh) do i trim the stem close to the top or by the root? and if you have anymore suggestions, id greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## whlau51 (Jun 17, 2012)

May I know where did you get the dwarf four leaf clover?
I am looking everywhere for it.
Thanks!


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

From what I've read, the only reason why you do that is because it supposedly grows back faster or whatever. You don't necessarily need to cut the leaves, but it will shorten the time it takes for the plant to adapt to being submersed(versus emersed). 

I tried it, but my water must've been too hard at the time. I might try it again sometime soon now that I've got RO to soften my tank(YAY)


----------

